# can anybody ID this plant?



## grayzone (Apr 19, 2012)

title says it all... It used to be in a bathroom window till the cat knocked it over killing it. it got all ugly and brown and i pulled it out the garbage, clipped off a section, potted it in a lil salsa cup packed with coco fiber.. added a lil water and VOILA.. i have a lot of ts come and go, and this has been decoration in many of their tanks  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 102292


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Apr 19, 2012)

Dracaena sp.
possibly marginata, definitely not a terrarium plant IMO unless you have a light bulb and good drainage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks like Dracaena marginata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Apr 19, 2012)

*Self_DeFenCe* said:


> Dracaena sp.
> possibly marginata, definitely not a terrarium plant IMO unless you have a light bulb and good drainage.


 i do use a soft day bulb during the day, but it doesnt get too hot. this plant has been established for over a year. It hasnt grown but it stays nice and green. It has never wilted nor has it ever caused health problems to ANY of the ts that share the tank with it.. (there have been VARIOUS sp. that have inhabited the tank with this plant) Its not my fav looking, but has definitely sparked my interest in OTHER live plants inside enclosures

---------- Post added 04-19-2012 at 01:30 PM ----------

after some quick research, this plant is actually a TREE that CAN get up to 15ft if allowed. i also found that i can shape it to my desires with bonzai wires? IDK about that, but i also read that instead of a single shoot i can top it to desired height and it will soon start budding and branching out.. kinda cool IMO.

---------- Post added 04-19-2012 at 01:33 PM ----------

I MAY take it out, and cut it. I will likely do this and replace it into an enclosure with OTHER cool plants once it has been branched out and trained. I will admit, there isnt too good of drainage in the cup its in (duh) and not much room for the roots to branch out.. prob. the reason it is only like 10"  (fine by ME)


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Apr 20, 2012)

They are slow-growers, I have mine for almost 5 years and it's about 4-5 inches taller. I would suggest a 6500k bulb, they stimulate grown better than a soft white one (2700k).


----------



## grayzone (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks for the advice, however, i kinda like it to stay smaller. Plus, its in there with a t right now so too much light wont really work. I MIGHT decide to cut it and have it branch out.. maybe shape it

---------- Post added 04-20-2012 at 01:18 PM ----------

btw.. in that pic up above it was buried pretty deep into the substrate. it is a bit taller than it looks


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Apr 20, 2012)

If you cut it, put some rooting hormones. It will help the plant to recover. 
For shaping, I'd use fishing line to bend the plant. Its a slow process I think.


----------



## grayzone (Apr 20, 2012)

Im COMPLETELY clueless when it comes to plants and all that stuff, so the tips are greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------

